# Shallow Well Drillers in NC?



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Anyone ever use a well driller close to Fayetteville NC they recommend for a shallow well?

I got a quote back from the City for a tap for irrigation using city water. It was 1800 bucks. According to the Water map of area, I'm 10-20 ft from water. So now I'm researching how much it'll run to have a well dug.

Before I can start anything I need to spend 275 bucks to obtain a permit. (Filled it out but haven't sent it off yet.) The health department will then send someone to my property to ensure it meets the code for being able to drill. Once that's OK'd I can then hire a driller to begin the work.

I've called around and they give you the basic price of 3500 because they don't know depth/rock formations or what they'll encounter at the property. I've read all the well construction standards/ordinances, and from what I've read the minimum depth a well can be is 20 FT. The drillers I spoke with just assume they'll dig 75 ft or more so they price a 4 in diameter well with a submersible pump. I don't think I'll need a deep well, based on the map and the fact I hit ground water at 2-3 ft. with a post hole digger in my yard. I'm not sure a 4in. diameter well would be required or just overkill, or if there is any cost savings compared to a 2 inch well.

If anyone has any useful information to share on this topic please share. And if anyone knows of a well driller in the area that's trustworthy and won't rip me off that'd be awesome!

Special thanks to @Redtwin with all the information he has provided on my lawn journal. He's swayed me into pursuing this option.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I do not think that any of the professional well drillers in my area do shallow wells. I suppose they figure it is not worth their time, not enough profit margin, and maybe just not want to be associated with shallow well work.? Anyway, IMO, there is absolutely nothing wrong with using a surficial aquifer for irrigation. In fact I would say it is a good use for an often underutilized resource in some areas. You will however, need to expect the water to have a high sulfur content, high iron, and other possible undesirable characteristics. Just remember, water from a "deep" well can have those same traits.

You may have to ask around to find someone that will jet a well for you. Have you confirmed that all wells need a permit from the county health department? Including shallow wells for irrigation? Not saying it is a good idea for an authority to not require a permit, but many counties do not even have a well ordinance, or at least exempt irrigation wells.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Monocot Master said:


> I do think that any of the professional well drillers in my area do shallow wells. I suppose they figure it is not worth their time, not enough profit margin, and maybe just not want to be associated with shallow well work.? Anyway, IMO, there is absolutely nothing wrong with using a surficial aquifer for irrigation. In fact I would say it is a good use for an often underutilized resource in some areas. You will however, need to expect the water to have a high sulfur content, high iron, and other possible undesirable characteristics. Just remember, water from a "deep" well can have those same traits.
> 
> You may have to ask around to find someone that will jet a well for you. Have you confirmed that all wells need a permit from the county health department? Including shallow wells for irrigation? Not saying it is a good idea for an authority to not require a permit, but many counties do not even have a well ordinance, or at least exempt irrigation wells.


Yes, I confirmed the permit. Basically if you dig a hole with an intent of getting water the county wants their cut. 
Every well driller I called initially (4 of them) The first question they asked is do you have a permit yet? Saying they can't do anything until that happens. Everyone of them knows exactly how much the permit costs and how long it takes. NC apparently cares about the water table, or they just want money.

It's more if a well that will be used for drinking. Irrigation is 275, residential wells are 375 I think.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I sent the check off for a permit yesterday. I think I am all in on getting a well if I get approved by the inspectors. 
Probably since I am anti City water.

1800 Bucks gets me City water for irrigation. I will then be charged 26 bucks a month for the additional account for irrigation purposes. I will then be charged for every gallon I use. 0.00557 per gallon is what they charge. So if I use 10,000 gallons it'll be around 55 bucks. Plus the 25 for account. = 80 bucks. The benefit will be I will not be charged the costly sewer fee, which is more expensive than the water. The city water route, I'll never recoup any cost savings.

If I continue the well route and lets say I pay 3500. 3500- 1800 = 1700. I am hoping I can get the well for under 3,000. 
But that gets me free water - electricity costs to run the pump. Within 3-4 years I'd recoup costs. 
It's a bit more for initial costs, but I don't have to see that monthly bill. I won't cringe when we fill the huge kiddie pool.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I had my irrigation tap installed about 14 years ago and it cost me around $1000 out the door. I know I have recouped my cost on that meter but it still pains me to pay the monthly fee every month just to have an extra meter but not having to pay sewer charges almost makes it worth it. I pay around $100 a month for water on the "budget" plan which averages your last 12 month of use. So some years are higher than others. I kind of wish I went the well route now but hindsight is always 20/20


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Read irrigation tutorials info on wells. The important factors are the capacity and recharge time. You want to have enough water (depth) to water your entire property without having to stop. If you have to stop, then you want to know how long it takes refill. You want them to drill past the water level line.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

g-man said:


> Read irrigation tutorials info on wells. The important factors are the capacity and recharge time. You want to have enough water (depth) to water your entire property without having to stop. If you have to stop, then you want to know how long it takes refill. You want them to drill past the water level line.


I'm getting spun up on all that now. This is most likely the reason they suggest a 4 inch well. According to the code/ordinances they are suppose to perform all of these tests prior to completion of project.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I had my irrigation tap installed about 14 years ago and it cost me around $1000 out the door. I know I have recouped my cost on that meter but it still pains me to pay the monthly fee every month just to have an extra meter but not having to pay sewer charges almost makes it worth it. I pay around $100 a month for water on the "budget" plan which averages your last 12 month of use. So some years are higher than others. I kind of wish I went the well route now but hindsight is always 20/20


I know myself, if I go city I'll be pissed every month.
If this ends up costing alot, I may delay the irrigation system install and just use hoses with my sprinkler using well water until next year.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Do you have any idea what PSI and GPM you will get with a well pump?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@Mightyquinn It depends on the pump size how deep the well is and many factors. The intent is to get it to around 13 GPM or whatever your specific needs are. But it completely depends on your well. 
You can't really tell until you get a well dug, and then you will choose the best style pump (Jet or submerged) and Horse Power size based on your specific need.
And then you get into.. How much water can your well give you before it recharges. 30 GPM is awesome, but if it sucks all the water out in 4 minutes, that's not good.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

more info in explanation above.

Since the "recovery rate" of a well describes the rate at which water runs into the well, a well recovery rate also defines the rate at which water can be pumped out of a well without pumping the well down so far that the pump "runs dry".

Typical numbers for well recovery rates (if measured honestly over a 24-hour period) run from a fraction of a gallon per minute (a terribly poor well recovery or flow rate) to 3 gallons a minute of water flow (not great but useable) to 5 gallons per minute (just fine for residential use) to more than 10 gpm (a great well recovery rate for residential use).


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for the info, never knew all the variables that went into having a well.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@Mightyquinn Uncertainty is the thing that gets me nervous. You don't really know what's going on under you until you get the drill out. According to maps I have a lot of water under me. But you don't really know. 
Recovery rate is the big factor. If it's slow you'll have to compensate with storage tanks.

Every area is different... the local drillers will know what to do, I just don't want to be taken advantage of, so I'm arming myself with knowledge so I should know if something they say doesn't sound right.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

How strong are you feeling?  If it's less than 20ft deep you can drill one yourself with a hand turn auger. That's what I did in my back yard. Hit great water at about 17 ft. Only took me a couple of days, which was much faster than I was expecting.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Chocolate Lab said:


> How strong are you feeling?  If it's less than 20ft deep you can drill one yourself with a hand turn auger. That's what I did in my back yard. Hit great water at about 17 ft. Only took me a couple of days, which was much faster than I was expecting.


It needs to be a licensed person, I've already went down the permit route.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

So even with a permit, they won't let you do the work yourself? That stinks.

The 2 vs 4 inch, I think that's just so they can put a submersible pump down there. I'm not aware of 2" submersibles. A lot of people in my neighborhood have wells and they're all that type.

My folks hired a driller a few years ago during an epic multiyear drought where we weren't allowed to irrigate. They didn't hit any water, but it wasn't that big a deal. IMO maybe you're being a little pessimistic about being ripped off? I'm sure you can check around and find reputable companies who will be just fine.

To really blow your mind, you could try to hire a local witcher to find the best spot.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Chocolate Lab said:


> So even with a permit, they won't let you do the work yourself? That stinks.
> 
> The 2 vs 4 inch, I think that's just so they can put a submersible pump down there. I'm not aware of 2" submersibles. A lot of people in my neighborhood have wells and they're all that type.
> 
> ...


From everything I've researched for my county. Permit needs to be done, work needs to be done by certified individual, work gets inspected by health department. From the calls I've done, a good well can be had for under 4,000. I'll make some more calls and have drillers out to inspect after my permit comes back approved. I'm in a valley, hopefully the water is plentiful underneath, if it is then it'll be cheaper.

At this point I'm anti city water, it's either a well or I'm ditching the project all together. I hate monthly bills. I'd rather the wife be pissed at me once for getting a well, instead of giving me smirky remarks monthly when the water bill comes in.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

LOL, agree 100% about the bills. So much better to be self-sufficient. Plus, who knows how much those city rates might go up the next few years.

FWIW, I think $4000 was about what it cost for a setup in my little Texas town a few years ago, so that rate sounds fine. (I think it was a few hundred for the dry hole.)

Really though, you might check around and try to find a witcher. The driller probably knows about a good one or two also. But you've done your research, so at the depth you're going, I bet you hit good water.


----------

